# Plurale Lieto Fine



## framo

Ho un dubbio. 

Nel caso sia argomento già trattato, mi scuso in anticipo ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo utilizzando la funzione di ricerca.

In Italiano, per usare al plurale l'espressione "Mi piace il lieto fine", si dice: "I lieto fine", "Le liete fini", "I lieti fini", "I lieto fini" o "I lieti fine"?

Suppongo che la versione corretta sia la prima, ma non sono sicuro delle motivazioni, e ho un po' di confusione in testa.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## violadaprile

"Il lieto fine" è un'espressione idiomatica che non ha un costrutto grammaticale chiaro.
"Fine" femminile significa appunto finale, ma è raccordato al maschile.
"Fine" maschile significa scopo. Che nel contesto non ha senso.
L'espressione è idiomatica e perciò va presa così com'è.

Ma girando al plurale c'è di peggio. 
Se dici "i lieti fini" parli proprio di scopi lieti, che non mi pare ci azzecchi col senso dell'espressione.
 Se dici "le liete fini" mi pare che si stia parlando di eutanasia. 

Credo che l'unica (e guarda che io sono una che se appena può salvare una frase o un'espressione lo fa  ) sia modificare il tutto:
"Mi piacciono i film (le storie, i romanzi) a lieto fine".
Abbiamo così capra e cavoli


----------



## giginho

Viola, hai ragione.

Personalmente, però, sostituirei fine con finale e parlerei di _finali lieti_ se si deve (su per giù) mantenere il costrutto iniziale. In caso contrario, avendo più libertà, la proposta di Viola è la più scorrevole


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me rimane invariato e si gira al plurale solo l'articolo. Azzarderei "il lieto fine -_ i lieto fine_" ma non sono convinta.
Pur vero che diciamo il fine settimana - i fine settimana...forse si può applicare la stessa regola. 

Ciao.


----------



## framo

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Parolafumo

Nunou said:


> Secondo me rimane invariato e si gira al plurale solo l'articolo. Azzarderei "il lieto fine -_ i lieto fine_" ma non sono convinta.
> Pur vero che diciamo il fine settimana - i fine settimana...forse si può applicare la stessa regola.
> 
> Ciao.



ma il fine settimana è un'espressione che deriva dall'inglese (week-end). Le due espressioni (fine settimana, lieto fine) si possono mica mettere allo stesso piano dal punto di vista grammaticale?


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me si possono. Sia un calco dell'inglese week-end o no, si tratta dello stesso tipo di costruzione (dal punto di vista italiano). Cioè, si tratta di un'espressione e non di una parola composta, per cui è "difficile" metterla al plurale ...


----------



## violadaprile

Fine settimana è un calco dall'inglese e si comporta come una parola composta. Se fosse scritta attaccata (e non è detto che un giorno non lo sarà) sarebbe invariabile, quindi è invariabile anche scritto staccato.

Il lieto fine proprio come concetto non è composto e non è lo stesso tipo di costruzione. È giusto un'espressione usuale. Ogni narrazione ha un finale, che può essere lieto o meno, ma che è diverso da ogni altro.
Quindi posso prediligere le narrazioni che hanno, ciascuna per sè considerata, un lieto fine.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ...Se fosse scritta attaccata (e non è detto che un giorno non lo sarà) sarebbe invariabile ...


Probabilmente sì. Ma abbiamo anche _pomodori_ (da _pomo d'oro_), _capistazione, belladonne _ecc...


----------



## Nunou

Parolafumo said:


> ma il fine settimana è un'espressione che deriva dall'inglese (week-end). Le due espressioni (fine settimana, lieto fine) si possono mica mettere allo stesso piano dal punto di vista grammaticale?



Certo...ma prova a pensare che _lieto fine_ si dice anche "_happy end_"! 
Non sto dicendo che anche "lieto fine" deriva dall'inglese (in realtà non lo so...) ma ho considerato il fatto che, pur essendo diversa, almeno "_ad orecchio_" qualcosa in comune con l'altra espressione ce l'ha. Come diceva prima Gigi, in teoria dovremmo dire "finale lieto" o, meglio ancora, "epilogo felice", in entrambi i casi non avremmo problemi con il plurale.

Questi sono dizionari italiani, non inglese-italiano...
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/H/happy_end.shtml
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/happy_end.aspx?idD=1&Query=happy+end


----------



## Youngfun

Ma anche "la fine" da sola, al plurale come fa? "Le fini"? Non mi suona tanto bene...
Forse il problema sta proprio nella parola "fine" che non ha un plurale...


----------



## violadaprile

La fine -> le fini
Il fine -> i fini

Il plurale c'è, il problema è che, a parte l'articolo, è uguale a quello del maschile e questo può generare dubbi e confusioni.


----------



## Youngfun

Chiedo scusa... purtroppo alcune espressioni che non ho mai sentito, "suonano male" a me... 
Su Google ci sono 378.000 occorenze per "le fini" anche se non tutti i risultati sono in italiano.
www.google.it/search?q="le+fini"&hl...I8HYigfdt6SOCQ&start=10&sa=N&biw=1440&bih=700


----------



## violadaprile

Ma no Young, non c'è bisogno che ti scusi, siamo qui per confrontarci, no? 

In effetti "le fini" credo che suoni male a molti, vediamo: 
_le tristi fini dei guerrieri normanni
le fini a strapiombo di alcuni sentieri di montagna
le dolci fini delle sere quando annotta sul mare_

Mah... il termine esiste ma, come avevo detto, mi verrebbe da associarlo alla morte più che a ogni altra accezione.
Dopodiché vedi tu


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Framo e ciao a tutti 

Personalmente dico "I lieti fine"   ... non ravviso, infatti, in ogni "lieto fine", la semplice "fine", bensì "un finale con tanto di morale" ... "fine" identifica un concetto, per me, e rimane, per me, invariato.
"Mi piacciono i film di Akira Kurosawa nonostante non abbiano i _lieti fine_" oppure "Aborro_ i lieti fine_ da favola!"


----------



## Fairy Krystal

A me sembra più corretto trattarla come espressione idiomatica: "i lieto fine"...
Ma se posso scegliere evito il plurale e modifico la frase quel tanto che basta, come diceva Viola.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Fairy 

Ti confesso che anch'io ho pensato, per prima cosa, alla forma "i lieto fine" , ma successivamente mi sono convinta che si tratti di una vera e propria espressione polirematica nella quale "fine" (inteso come il "momento finale" con la sua bella morale) è la parte fondamentale del composto. 

Che ne pensi?


----------



## marco.cur

Anja.Ann said:


> Personalmente dico "I lieti fine"   ... non ravviso, infatti, in ogni "lieto fine", la semplice "fine", bensì "un finale con tanto di morale" ... "fine" identifica un concetto, per me, e rimane, per me, invariato


Un lieto fine è un finale lieto, con o senza morale, per cui fine è femminile. Al plurale direi  "i finali lieti" o "i lieti finali".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Marco 

Non credo sia così. Parere personale, chiaramente, ma derivo il "fine" dalla tradizione poetica: "il momento finale, la conclusione" (gli esempi più frequenti che puoi trovare in rete riguardano "Le ricordanze" di Leopardi). 
"Lieto fine" è "lieto fine" (locuzione), altrimenti si parlerebbe di "finale lieto" e, in tal caso, non avremmo problemi a definirne la corretta forma al plurale.


----------



## marco.cur

Già! Ripensandoci sopra, la locuzione è "lieto fine" e non  "lieta fine". Comunque non riesco a pensarlo al plurale; io direi "non mi piacciono le favole/storie a lieto fine".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Marco 

Anch'io, come te (e come diceva Fairy del resto), nel dubbio, ricorro a "storie _a lieto fine_". 
Tuttavia, sarebbe interessante capire qual è la forma plurale corretta della locuzione.


----------



## framo

La mia domanda nasceva proprio perché una persona mi ha scritto un messaggio in cui si leggeva "... mi piacciono *i* *lieti fini*." Sono d'accordo che si potrebbero usare espressioni diverse ("mi piacciono le storie a *lieto fine*"), tuttavia sarei curioso di sapere quale sia la forma corretta plurale. 

Ho trovato questo, googolando: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lieti_fini , in cui si dice che la corretta forma plurale è proprio "*i* *lieti fini*". 

Mah. Non mi convince per niente. 

Qui addirittura si usano "*i lieto fini*" e "*i lieti fine*" http://millebollicine.blogspot.it/2011/10/e-i-bei-lieto-fini-o-lieti-fine-di-una.html 

Personalmente sono d'accordo con chi ha detto che, essendo una forma idiomatica (la "fine" è femminile, eppure qui si usa l'articolo al maschile), non si possano usare le classiche regole di trasposizione dal singolare al plurale.

Io opto per "*I lieto fine*"


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Fairy
> 
> Ti confesso che anch'io ho pensato, per prima cosa, alla forma "i lieto fine" , ma successivamente mi sono convinta che si tratti di una vera e propria espressione polirematica nella quale "fine" (inteso come il "momento finale" con la sua bella morale) è la parte fondamentale del composto.
> 
> Che ne pensi?





framo said:


> Personalmente sono d'accordo con chi ha detto che, essendo una forma idiomatica (la "fine" è femminile, eppure qui si usa l'articolo al maschile), non si possano usare le classiche regole di trasposizione dal singolare al plurale.
> 
> Io opto per "*I lieto fine*"



Anja, non mi trovi molto d'accordo..."*il* fine" ingloba un senso di intenzionalità, è sinonimo di obiettivo, non di "parte finale con morale". La morale non c'entra nulla...un fine può essere raggiungibile o no, onesto o no, ma non lieto...tu non diresti mai "ho un obiettivo sereno", ma piuttosto "ho l'obiettivo di vivere una vita serena"...Mentre, se lo consideriamo come "*la* fine", ha senso, ma manca l'accordo nome-aggettivo.
Framo, è proprio l'articolo a convincermi di ciò: credo che sia una traduzione letterale dall'inglese, e siccome l'inglese non ha la distinzione di genere, abbiamo optato per il maschile risolutore:
5 maschi=maschile
5 femmine=femminile
4 maschi e una femmina=maschile
4 femmine e un maschio=maschile *(why???)*

E' la stessa cosa che facciamo quando diciamo "*il* fine-settimana": sono femminili sia "fine" che "settimana", eppure l'articolo è maschile, proprio perché viene dall'inglese...
Ecco perché, personalmente, lo tratterei come espressione idiomatica e non polirematica.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Fairy Krystal said:


> Anja, non mi trovi molto d'accordo..."*il* fine" ingloba un senso di intenzionalità, è sinonimo di obiettivo, non di "parte finale con morale". La morale non c'entra nulla...un fine può essere raggiungibile o no, onesto o no, ma non lieto...tu non diresti mai "ho un obiettivo sereno", ma piuttosto "ho l'obiettivo di vivere una vita serena"...Mentre, se lo consideriamo come "*la* fine", ha senso, ma manca l'accordo nome-aggettivo.



Ciao, Fairy 

Credevo di avere espresso chiaramente il mio pensiero circa il significato di "fine" nella locuzione "lieto fine" (nulla a che vedere, a mio avviso, con "obiettivo": post # 19): non ho dubbi che significhi "conclusione" o "momento finale (del resto, nel linguaggio poetico "_fine_" come "conclusione" _è sia maschile che femminile_). 

Per quanto riguarda la "morale" che attribuisco ad ogni "fine" (conclusione, lieta o no), be' ... è solo una considerazione del tutto personale ... non riesco, infatti, a pensare ad un racconto, una favola, persino ad un film che, alla_ fine_, non ne abbia una.

Da ultimo, non riesco a definire "lieto fine" un'espressione idiomatica, ... mentre mi convinco sempre più che potrebbe trattarsi di un'espressione polirematica ... come "fine settimana" ... ho trovato un'interessante risposta di R.L. Nichil: qui (risposta del 26 Agosto 2009 - Dubbi sull'italiano).


----------

